

AgileGit - pretty graphs of your repos - HDutton
http://agilegit.com
Online Git repo graphing tool in dev. Suggestions welcome.
======
HDutton
I realize it's a bit rough right now... It's the product of one all-night
coding session... I'd like to soon add tag/branch identifiers, a way to hide
deleted/deprecated branches, limits on commit gathering for huge repos, etc.

